# Informatikstudium

## Beelzebub_

Hi,

hat jemand von euch Informatik studiert und (positive) Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich interessiere mich sehr für ein Informatikstudium. 

Ich frage mich jedoch wie viel Mathe und auf welchem Level es benötigt wird. 

(Ich bin kein Mathegenie und würde auch nie Mathematik studieren.)

Außerdem würde es mich interessieren, welche Programmiersprache am besten ist um sich auf das Studium vorzubereiten (Java)?

Über sonstige Empfehlungen freue ich mich. ;-)

----------

## firefly

Kommt drauf an ob du an der UNI oder FH studieren möchtest.

Denn da gibt es ein sehr großen unterschied wenn man einen Informatik Studiengang belegen möchte.

An einer UNI ist AFAIK ein Informatik Studiengang schon ein halbes Mathematik Studium.

Ich selbst habe an der FH Würzburg Informatik studiert. (Ich hatte das "Glück" im letzten Diplom Studiengang gewesen zu sein   :Smile: )

www.fhws.de und Webseite des Informatik Fachbereichs: http://www.welearn.de/

Ich fand jetzt die Studienfächer, welche sich mit Mathematik befasst haben, nicht so schlimm (nur Statistik, mit der Thematik kam ich net so klar *g*)

Als Programmiersprache wurde überwiegend Java verwendet, es gab noch ein paar FWPFs (Fachbezogende Wahlpflicht Fächer) wo man auch mit anderen Programmiersprachen in Berührung kommt (z.b. C, C++, C#)

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für die Antwort.

Bis jetzt hatte ich nur die UNI im Auge, ich werde mal schauen.

----------

## Earthwings

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren ein Informatik-Studium in Karlsruhe (TH, mittlerweile KIT) gemacht. War gut, würde ich wieder machen  :Wink: 

Der Mathe-Anteil an der Uni ist schon hoch, Programmieren hat auch eher untergeordnete Bedeutung. Man kann das aber über die Wahl der Schwerpunkte v.a. im Hauptstudium etwas beeinflussen und mehr in die angewandte Informatik gehen. Alternativ könnten auch interdisziplinäre Studiengänge wie Geoinformatik für Dich interessant sein.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ganz ehrlich Beelzebub_? Mathe ist schon recht wichtig.

Doch ich möchte dir an dieser Stelle ein wenig Mut zu sprechen. Mathematik ist nicht unbegreiflich oder unlernbar. Auch nicht nur das "sture Auswendiglernen". Vielleicht nimmst du dir einfach mal 6 Monate Zeit um intensiv Mathematik zu lernen, bevor du mit dem Studium anfängst. In der Zeit solltest du (wenn dir die Informatik wirklich wichtig ist), dein Defizit in Mathematik aufholen und bemerken wir interessant Mathematik sein kann. Wenn du dann mit dem Studium beginnst hast du mit einem soliden Mathematik-Fundament definitiv einen offeneren Geist für alles andere und viel weniger Sorgen. Und mehr Spaß an der Materie.

Wenn Mathematik für dich bisher nur stures Training und Auswendiglernen war, werden sich nach einem besseren Verständnis der Mathematik Welten öffnen.

----------

## mvaterlaus

ich hab an der FH Rapperswil (www.hsr.ch) studiert und hatte auch noch glück, der letzte mit diplom studiengang zu sein.

bei uns wars so, dass du verschiedene kategorien hattest, in denen du eine gewisse anzahl punkte sammeln musstest. eine solche kategorie wäre zum beispiel mathematik. jedoch kannst du dann auswählen, welche mathe fächer du belegen willst. bei uns gabs dann auch noch mathe für informatiker, was so automatentheorie (für compilerbau), logische operationen usw. umfasst. natürlich musst du auch noch mathe besuchen, die dir wahrscheinlich nicht zusagt, aber von diesen fächern wirst du in jedem studium einige besuchen müssen. ich persönlich hatte auch probleme mit statistik und son kram. 

zu den programmiersprachen: bei uns wurde objektorientierte programmierung anhand von java gelernt. wichtig hierbei ist, dass du eine hochsprache wählst, die objektorientierte programmierung zulässt. kannst du eine solche, musst du nur noch die unterschiede sowie vorteile/nachteile im gegensatz zu den anderen sprachen kennen (z. B. java hat garbage collector, in c++ musst du deine objekte selbst zerstören)

ich würd auch heute wieder informatik studieren, einfach weils mich interessiert.

----------

## bell

Eines vorab: Informatik ist nur ein Werkzeug. Dh. mit Informatik-"Vanilla" kommst Du nicht weit. Es reicht nicht zu lernen wie mann einen Hammer bedient. Man muss lernen Stühle zu bauen oder Tische zu bauen.

Meine Empfehlung ist Wirtschaftsinformatik. Damit nutzt Du die Informatik um Business-Prozesse zu optimieren. Und im Business-Umfeld ist bekanntlich das meiste Geld zu holen.

Bei Wirtschaftsinformatik lernst Du neben der Informatik auch einen Fachkaufmann, also Industriekaufmann, Bürokaufmann etc. Mathematik muss man in dem Sinne soweit beherrschen, dass man die ordentliche Buchführung versteht und Statistiken gestalten kann. Also nichts komplexes.

Empfehlen kann ich auch ein duales Studium. Du lässt Dich von einem Unternehmen sponsern, bekommst also Geld (von der Höhe vergleichbar mit einem Ausbildungsgehalt) während des Studiums und sammelst in der Zeit auch erste Berufserfahrungen. Als Gegenleistung verpflichtest Du Dich für ca. 3 Jahre nach dem Studium in diesem Unternehmen zu arbeiten. Wenn es also gut läuft, ist für eine Arbeitsstelle gesorgt. Für einen Anfänger ist es ein Vorteil.

Ich bin diesen Weg gegangen: http://www.hsw-hameln.de/hsw/wirtschaftsinformatik-duale-partner.php. Um den Weg zu gehen musst Du Dich bei einem der Unternehmen bewerben. Falls Du Hameln nicht magst, andere Hochschulen haben inzwischen vergleichbare Angebote.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für die Motivation. Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal in Java einarbeiten.

----------

## ixo

Hallo Belzebub_,

dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Kurz zu mir. Ich bin seit ca. 20 Jahren in der IT beschäftigt, und habe alles Mögliche gemacht: Software entwickelt, Entwicklung geleitet, Rechner betreut, Admistration geleitet (sowohl im Mittelstand als auch in Bank), Projektleitung, Beratung (technisch + Management). Momentan mache ich Konzepte, über die ich nicht reden darf.   :Cool: 

Was mir über die Zeit aufgefallen ist: Die IT hat sich stark verändert. Früher (TM), als Männer noch echte Männer, Frauen noch echte Frauen und kleine pelzige Wesen von Alpha Centrauri noch ... Du weißt schon ...

Jedenfalls konnte man früher mit guten Ideen noch relativ leicht etwas erreichen - gute Ideen waren gefragt. Heute ist alles sehr stark industrialisiert oder geht immer mehr in die Richtung. Ein Administrator macht viel Fließbandarbeit (jedenfalls bei den Großen), ein Programmierer ist oft ein Coding-Depp, der z.B. Gesetzestexte in if-Abragen gießt. Eleganz und Performance interessieren niemanden, hauptsache es wird gemäß (fehlender Anforderungen) schnell umgesetzt.

Letztendlich kann man froh sein, dass die Arbeit nicht in Indien (o.ä.) gemacht wird, weil irgendein BWLer ausgerechnet hat, dass das ja viel billiger ist.

Ok, dass war jetzt nicht besonders positiv und man möge mich hier niedermachen.

Mein Rat an Dich: Überleg Dir, was Du in Zukunft machen willst, überlege Dir, ob das Zukunft hat (schon rein technisch) und versuche mit Leuten zu reden, die genau das machen. Dann bekommst Du ein Feed-Back, dass Du bewerten solltest.

Falls Du keinen Mathe-Leistungskurs hattest, solltest Du Dich möglichst bald dahinterklemmen. Falls doch, schadet es natürlich auch nichts.   :Wink: 

Grüße, ixo

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Letztendlich kann man froh sein, dass die Arbeit nicht in Indien (o.ä.) gemacht wird, weil irgendein BWLer ausgerechnet hat, dass das ja viel billiger ist.

 

Ich glaub der Trend geht auch vorbei. Viele Verantwortliche mussten in den letzten Jahren schmerzhaft nachvollziehen, was passiert wenn man zuviel outsourced, wenig Kontrolle hat, zuviel Know How gehen lässt und Kommunikationsprobleme hat. Langfristig waren bei vielen mir bekannten Projekten die "outgesourceten" Teile fehlerhafter, unvollständiger, schwerer zu warten und letzten Endes teurer. Noch besser, wenn die zugehörige Hotline auch extern vergeben wird, an ein anderes Unternehmen.

Aber zurück zum Studium: Bei den interdisziplinären Informatik Studiengängen (Wirtschafts-, Medien-, Bio- Informatik...) ist m. E. Mathe weniger schwer gewichtet als in der klassischen Informatik. An der FH weniger schwer als an der Uni. 

Aber was ist Schwierigkeit? Der Unterschied zwischen Anforderung und Vorkenntnissen? Der Witz ist, dass erstere (Bachelor) europaweit vergleichbar sein sollen, letztere (Abi) nicht mal Bundesland übergreifend vergleichbar sind.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte. Die gefallen mir sehr. =) 

Ich bin dabei meine Schwierigkeiten im Mathe LK aufzuholen, ich glaube ich war einfach zu faul letztes Jahr.

Soweit mir klar ist, ist im IT bereich eine große Lücke in Deutschland. Dies passt mit meiner Begeisterung vom Computer sehr gut zusammen, ich habe mich schon sehr früh mit dem Computer beschäftigt und ich finde, dass dafür, das mir niemand  jemals etwas über Linux/usw.. beigebracht hat, oder mich auf diese Spur gebracht hat, habe ich es weit geschafft (für mein Alter).   :Cool: 

Jedenfalls würde ich mich über weitere Berichte in Richtung Informatik freuen.

----------

## musv

Gut, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu: 

Ich hab von ein paar Jahren Angewandte Informatik (Vertiefung Medieninformatik) an der TU Chemnitz studiert. Verwendete Programmiersprachen:

Pascal (Algorithmen, Datenstrukturen)

Java (eher so am Rande)

VHDL (Digitaltechnik)

Assembler

Haskell

C / C++ (nur Grundlagen)

Python (auch nur Grundlagen für Netzwerksachen)

Die Programmiersprachen sind aber eher nebensächlich. Erst mal bekommst du eh nur eine kurze Einführung, dann wird erwartet, dass du die einfach benutzt. Wichtiger ist im Endeffekt das Entwickeln und Verstehen von Algorithmen. 

Mathe:

Keine Angst, Uni-Mathe hat mit dem Abi-Mathe nicht wirklich viel zu tun. In der Uni gibt's nur die Ergebnismenge 0,1,Pi, e und unendlich. Ziffern tauchen nur in Form von Potenzen oder Fußnoten auf. Der Rest wird über Buchstaben geregelt. Das Niveau ist ganz anders. Was du in einem halben Jahr in der Schule durchgekaut hast, wird in der Uni in einer Woche oder weniger abgehandelt. Da hilft nur lernen in der Gruppe und üben, bis du's kapiert hast (die Übungen, nicht die Vorlesungen). 

Zur IT-Situation:

Ich würde da ixo ein wenig widersprechen. In dem Laden, in dem ich arbeite, besteht das Entwickeln nicht nur aus dem stupiden Reinhacken von If-Statements. Vor jedem Commit gibt's bei uns auch ein Code Review, bei dem sogar über die Bezeichnung der Variablen/Funktionen/Klassen diskutiert wird. Das hat mir schon ziemlich viel an Erfahrung und Wissen gebracht. Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass wir an einem Long-Term-Produkt entwickeln, was keine Auftragsarbeit mit Deadline ist. 

Was bringt Dir die Uni:

In erster Linie Verständnis und die Fähigkeit, in Problemstellungen einzuarbeiten und einen Lösungsansatz zu entwickeln. Wenn du denkst, dass du zum Programmierguru herangezüchtest wirst, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Programmieren lernst du vermutlich erst nach der Uni.

----------

## ixo

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur IT-Situation:
> 
> Ich würde da ixo ein wenig widersprechen. In dem Laden, in dem ich arbeite, besteht das Entwickeln nicht nur aus dem stupiden Reinhacken von If-Statements. Vor jedem Commit gibt's bei uns auch ein Code Review, bei dem sogar über die Bezeichnung der Variablen/Funktionen/Klassen diskutiert wird. Das hat mir schon ziemlich viel an Erfahrung und Wissen gebracht. Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass wir an einem Long-Term-Produkt entwickeln, was keine Auftragsarbeit mit Deadline ist. 
> ...

 

Ich würde Dir da widersprechen, weil da kein Widerspruch ist.   :Razz: 

Ich habe (lange her) auch mal Software entwickelt, und da war es äußerst spannend und hat Spaß gemacht (ich konnte allerdings auch bestimmen, wie ich das machte, da ich die kleine Entwicklung aufgebaut und geleitet habe).

Es gibt immer "solche" und "solche" . . .

In einem großen Projekt bei einer Bank (Jahre später) bei dem ich nicht programmiert habe, aber mit die Inbetriebnahme der Entwicklungsschritte (ständig Updates) koordiniert und abgestimmt habe, war es allerdings so wie von mir angedeutet: Es mussten (sich ändernde) gesetzliche Forderungen eingearbeitet werden (die auch die Fachabteilung nicht richtig verstanden hatte) und es wurde von dem externen Dienstleiter alles mögliche (während des Projektverlaufs) zugesagt ("moving target"). Das Ganze funktionierte nur, weil es auf dem Rücken (vor allem) der Programmierer ausgetragen wurde. Das lief dann über etwa 2 Jahre.

Einer der "Chef-Programmierer" dort (ein Externer, der viel herumgekommen war), der wirklich gut war, hat mir dann irgendwann erzählt, dass das leider keine Ausnahme ist. Darauf beziehe ich mich. Wenn man innerhalb einer Firma arbeitet, ist man natürlich etwas besser geschützt.

Grüße, ixo

----------

## mrueg

 *bell wrote:*   

> Meine Empfehlung ist Wirtschaftsinformatik. 

 

Dem muss ich leider widersprechen. Es zeigt sich oftmals das bei "Bindestrich-Fächern", zu wenig Kompetenzen in beiden Teildisziplinen erworben werden. 

An meiner Uni gibt es einen Kurs in Datenbanken, den Wirtschaftsinformatiker im _Master_ besuchen müssen. Diese haben sich allen Ernstes im letzten Jahr darüber beschwert, dass sie kein Java erlernt haben (war keine black magic, bisschen mit jdbc rumspielen). Von Jemandem der _informatik im Abschluss trägt, muss man (und will man vielleicht auch gar) kein grundsolides Java erwarten, aber zumindest die Fähigkeit Konzepte von Programmiersprachen in kurzer Zeit auf eine neue Sprache zu übertragen und anzuwenden.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das die Ausnahme ist (WInf ist bei den Wiwis angesiedelt), aber ich habe von anderen Universitäten und fachübergreifenden Studiengängen (z.B. Biophysik) auch nichts gutes gehört.

Zum Thema Uni oder FH:

Wenn du kannst, geh auf eine Universität (nach "unten" durchsickern, wenns nicht passt, ist einfacher). 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Fachhochschulen in letzter Zeit  eher Richtung "Codemonkey"-Ausbildung tendieren, als abstrakte Konzepte näherzubringen.

Teilweise hast du an den FHs auch noch fächerfremde Module (Englisch, BWL, Jura). Das kann man gut oder schlecht finden. Ich finde es eher unschön wenn man einen Mischmasch hat, der Grundlagen beibringt, die man sich auch an zwei, drei Wochenenden anlesen kann.

Wenn dein Fokus auf Programmierung liegt, solltest du vom Gedanken abkommen, dass du nach einem (Uni-)Studium programmieren kannst. Das funktioniert autodidaktisch immer noch am Besten.

Zur Mathematik wurde ja bereits einiges gesagt. Einfach wird das nur für die Wenigsten. Aber wenn man sich dahinterklemmt, ist es durchaus schaffbar.

Zur Berufssituation:

Sie ist glaube ich etwas rosiger als hier dargestellt. Die Unternehmen suchen Menschen mit IT-Kenntnissen. Teilweise werden Studierende nach den Vorlesungen angesprochen, ob sie schon einen Job haben bzw. einen suchen.

Auf einer Mailingliste meines Instituts trudeln auch pro Woche genügend Angebot ein. Sofern man nicht an der Uni bleiben möchte, ist man eigentlich gut versorgt.

----------

## musv

 *mrueg wrote:*   

> Von Jemandem der _informatik im Abschluss trägt, muss man (und will man vielleicht auch gar) kein grundsolides Java erwarten, aber zumindest die Fähigkeit Konzepte von Programmiersprachen in kurzer Zeit auf eine neue Sprache zu übertragen und anzuwenden.

 

Damit setzt du ja aber voraus, dass die WiInfs wenigstens eine Sprache beherrschen, von der sie irgendwas übertragen könnten. 

Muss man aber auch etwas relativieren. Es gibt durchaus auch WiInfs mit Ahnung im Informatikbereich. Ich bekam meine ersten Linuxkenntnisse von einem WiInf-Studenten beigebracht.  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

Bin WiInf.

Hab während des Studiums Linux zum erstem Mal kennen und schätzen gelernt.

Hab während des Studiums C und C++ gelernt (vor Java Hype).

Programmieren gehört unter anderen zu meinem Job dazu, aber eher wenig und in anderen Sprachen.

Es gibt "solche" und "solche". Entweder mit der Neigung zur Wirtschaft oder der Neigung zur Informatik.

Bei "Bio-Physiker" macht es vielleicht keinen Sinn ein Misch-Studium zu machen, bei Informatik jedoch schon. Informatik alleine zu beherrschen bringt Dich nicht weiter, wenn Du nicht verstehst was Du entwickeln sollst. Du musst also immer zusätzlich weiteres Wissen aufbauen, um die Anforderungen zu verstehen, es sei denn Du bist ein Code-Monkey.

Fakt ist, dass bei WiInf die Informatik nicht theoretisch sondern angewandt gelehrt wird. Man lernt das Werkzeug "Informatik" für die Optimierung betriebswirtschaftlicher Prozesse zu nutzen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob man als Lösung ein Bash-Script oder Java-Porgramm schreibt, oder ob man empfiehlt einen Studenten einzustellen, der die Aufgabe manuell durchführt.

Wenn ich die Entwicklung der Informatiker über die Jahre beobachte: 

1) (Junior) Anfangs programmiert man viel, eher wie ein Code-Monkey. 

2) () Nachdem ein gewisser Grad an Erfahrung aufgebaut wurde fängt man an selbst Lösungen anhand vorgegebener Anforderungen zu designen und umzusetzen.

3) (Senior) Man designt größere Lösungen und delegiert ein Teil der Umsetzung an die Junioren.

4) (Manager) Man definiert die Anforderungen und ist an der Umsetzung nicht mehr beteiligt.

Ein Misch-Studium lässt Dich die Stufe 1 überspringen und befördert Dich je nach Vorlieben und Neigungen in die Stufe 2, 3 oder gleich 4.

----------

## musv

 *bell wrote:*   

> Ein Misch-Studium lässt Dich die Stufe 1 überspringen und befördert Dich je nach Vorlieben und Neigungen in die Stufe 2, 3 oder gleich 4.

 

Das Lustige an Diskussionen über die Wahl der Studiengänge oder aber auch Uni vs. FH ist, dass jeder seine Wahl für das Optimum hält. 

Als ich noch Student war, gab's in meinem Bekanntenkreis ein Mädel, die WiInf studierte. Wirtschaftsinformatik war dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass die Studenten ein paar Informatikscheine und haufenweise Wirtschaftsscheine ablegen mussten. Die Wirtschaftsprüfungen waren meist Multiple Choice und pro Semester ca. 6-10 Stück. Bei Informatik gab's "nur" 1 oder 2 Klausuren (z.B. Algorithmen & Programmierung), bei denen allerdings Algorithmen entwickelt und beschrieben (Pseudosprache oder Java) werden mussten. Als Folge davon konzentrierten sich die Studenten auf das Wirtschaftszeug, flogen regelmäßig bei den Informatiksachen durch und schleppten dann die Informatikklausuren bis ins 9. Semester vor sich her. 

Das o.g. Mädel sollte dann mal als Hiwi-Job eine GUI-Anwendung für irgendeine BWL-Problemstellung entwickeln. Ich musste dem Mädel dann überhaupt erst mal die einfachsten Grundlagen in Objektorientierung beibringen (Klasse, Attribute, Instanz, warum überhaupt klassenbasiert). Sie war nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage, ein Programm mit mehr als 100 Zeilen zu entwickeln. Von einer GUI-Anwendung reden wir gar nicht erst. Es scheiterte nicht nur am Programmieren selbst sondern auch an der Problemanalyse und -umsetzung.

Um wieder auf Deinen selbstbewusst anmutenden Satz von oben zurückzukommen:

90% der Wirtschaftsinformatiker, die ich kenn, haben definitiv nicht die Fähigkeiten, irgendwas in Deiner Liste zu überspringen. Erfahrung (Dein Punkt 2) haben sie nicht, die Grundlagen (Junior 1) fehlen ihnen aber auch. Im Endeffekt dürfte sich der Großteil der Absolventen dann entscheiden zwischen VB-Scripte schreiben oder SAP-Konfigurationstabellen ausfüllen.

Das korrigierte Zitat würde dann lauten:

"Ein Misch-Studium lässt Dich an Stufe 1 scheitern und befördert Dich je nach Vorlieben und Neigungen zum VB-Skripten oder SAP-Konfigurieren."

 *bell wrote:*   

> Man lernt das Werkzeug "Informatik" für die Optimierung betriebswirtschaftlicher Prozesse zu nutzen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob man als Lösung ein Bash-Script oder Java-Porgramm schreibt, oder ob man empfiehlt einen Studenten einzustellen, der die Aufgabe manuell durchführt. 

 

Wird normalerweise auf die letzte Alternative hinauslaufen, da Selbstprogrammierung aufgrund fehlender Ahnung im Normalfall wegfällt. 

Nichts gegen Dich persönlich. Du wirst sicherlich nicht zu den Standard-WiInfs gehören. Aber das, was ich bisher vom WiInf-Studium mitbekommen hab, bestätigt das, was bereits oben mal erwähnt wurde. Die Leute haben in beiden Bereichen mal was gehört bzw. an der Oberfläche gekratzt, ohne aber wirklich Ahnung in einem der beiden Bereiche vorweisen zu können.

----------

## bell

```
Ein Misch-Studium lässt Dich an Stufe 1 scheitern und befördert Dich je nach Vorlieben und Neigungen zum VB-Skripten oder SAP-Konfigurieren.
```

Deswegen hatte ich auch ein Duales Studium empfohlen. Damit sollte man die Stufe 1 bereits während des Studiums schaffen. Zumindest ist es so angedacht im dualen Konzept. 

Aber Du hast Recht. Wie es dann real aussieht, liegt wohl daran dass es ein Hype um "WiInf" gibt/gab und deswegen viele dorthin gehen, denen es eigentlich nicht liegt. Nach dem Motto: "Wer nichts wird, wird WiInf". Dabei ist es ein steiniger Weg: Entweder wird man schafft es und kann von den Vorteilen des dualen misch-Studiums profitieren oder man scheitert und kann am Ende beides nicht. Und ja: WiInf ist mehr Wi als Inf. Daher sollte man für sich zuerst entscheiden, ob man Wi mag.

PS "SAP-Konfigurationstabellen ausfüllen": so schlimm ist es gar nicht! Hat zumindest ein sehr gutes Geld/Leistungs-Verhältnis  :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Lustige an Diskussionen über die Wahl der Studiengänge oder aber auch Uni vs. FH ist, dass jeder seine Wahl für das Optimum hält. 
> 
> 

 QFT. Deshalb gleich vorweg, bin auch ein Dipl. Wirt-Inf (FH)  :Wink: 

Es gibt sicher viele Wirt-Infs, welche wenig Programmierkenntnisse haben und die Informatikprüfungen nur mit Biegen und Brechen geschafft haben. Aber ähnlich viele gibts auch, bei denen es andersrum ist. Ein "Bindestrich-Studium" gibt halt Einblick in beide Bereiche und man kann sich entscheiden wohin man will und worauf man seinen persönlichen Schwerpunkt legt. Viele meiner damaligen Kommilitonen mit Wirtschaftsneigung sind jetzt im IT-Projektmanagement aktiv, wo sie selbst nicht programmieren aber trotzdem einiges von Informatik verstehen müssen. Und mit Informatikneigungen hat man nach erfolgreichem Studium beste Vorraussetzungen Software-Entwickler zu werden. Die Programmier-Vorlesungen haben im ersten Semester begonnen und sich bis zum letzten Semester durchgezogen. Mal ein Semester mit mehr Wirtschaft, mal eins mit mehr Informatik. Ich denke, das hält sich ungefähr die Waage. Multiple-Choice Prüfungen hatte ich weder in den Wirtschafts- noch in den Informatikfächern. Vielleicht ist das alles aber auch abhängig von Hochschule oder Bundesland. 

Außerdem lernt man in der Praxis sowieso am meisten. Eine gute Wahl der Praktika, Werksstudent-Tätigkeit, Diplom- bzw. Bachelor- Arbeit ist wohl genauso wichtig wie die Wahl des Studiengangs.

Wer aber nach einem abgeschlossenem Studium nur VB-Skripte schreibt, SAP konfiguriert und nichts anderes kann, hat sowieso einiges falsch gemacht.

----------

## feierabend

Kommt drauf an ob BA, TU oder HTW.

Auch das Bundesland spielt eine entscheidende Rolle.

Bei uns musste man im Grundstudium schon arg viel mit Mathe machen (mit den Ingeneuren zusammen) und das war nicht gerade leicht.

Du bekommst einen Gesamtüberblick über sämtliche Sprachen und vertiefst dann dein Wissen im Hauptstudium.

Geh mal zum Tag der offenen Tür dahin oder einfach mal so in ne Vorlesung. Dort kannst du nachfragen und weisst genau wie es speziell in deiner Wunschuni ist.

----------

